# Black Friday 80% Off Cloud / VPS Servers | XEN SSD Disk GigE UnMetered at $7.99/mo TURNKEY



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 23, 2015)

*Black Friday** Deals are here! 80% off for life! Hurry now, before these discount offers are gone forever! View all deals at **https://turnkeyinternet.net/blackfriday* 


*Introducing ALL NEW Deca-Core SSD Powered Cloud And Virtual Server Nodes! Over 100K IOPS and up to 40 CPU's for the ultimate turbo speed cloud hosted server possible!*

*Additional 10% Off For Life when you pre-pay Annually!*
​


Please see *All Our Online Exclusive Black Friday Specials* for all rules and Limitation. NOTE: Coupon must be used to place order, coupon details are located at *https://turnkeyinternet.net/blackfriday/* for discount rate shown.


Host your own cloud virtual server (VPS) running the latest Linux or Windows operating system - perfect  for hosting your own office server, web server, accounting system, or more.  You can run anything in our cloud hosted virtual servers that you normally would run on your PC or server - including the best and fastest web site software packed with high speed performance, and SEO optimized dedicated IP addresses. Host as many web sites as you want on your own server with instant installation and optimizations for all the popular web site software such as wordpress, Joomla, java, and so much more.  Unlimited email accounts, web stats, secure SSL protected web site capabilities and so much more are at your finger tips with your own cloud hosted virtual private server.



*ALL Cloud / VPS Plans include **FREE UnMetered GigE Bandwidth on 1000 Mbit (Gigabit) port*




Transfer Special: Transfer from another provider by the end of this month and receive an extra month free on us -  Contact your account executive for full details.



*All New Deca-Core SSD Cloud Virtual Server Nodes* - utilizing Ultra-Fast SSD storage technology for ultra fast disk IO speeds combined with Dual Deca Core E5 CPU's (W/HyperThreading = 40 CPU Cores!) makes our all-new Cloud VPS (Virtual Private Server) nodes the fastest available!   All plans are powered on Xen virtualization technology backed by our own wholly owned New York datecenter, server equipment, and U.S. based support team.


ALL NEW Enterprise Grade Multi-Deca Core Servers With Raid 10 SSD

Each node is equipped with the latest and greatest in processing

Dual 2.30 GHz Deca-Core Intel® E5 processors with Turbo Boost

Up to 40 CPU cores per node visible to the operating system

Up to 384 GB of memory available per node

SAS 3.0 12 Gbps direct attached storage HDD backplane

IPv6 Ready! Free /64 IPv6 Subnet included to each Cloud Server

Multi-10 Gigabit Backbone connections, Juniper MX240 Network Routing



*INTRODUCING: TURNKEY INTERNET’S TURBO VIRTUAL PRIVATE SERVERS!*


TurnKey Turbo VPS’s enhance the traditional VPS experience through the use of cutting-edge efficiency technology, such as solid state drives (SSD’s), which have significantly faster input/output speeds than typical, rotational drives. SSD’s utilize no moving parts and run solely on flash memory. This allows TurnKey Turbo VPS’s to run ultra-fast and resourcefully. At the core of the TurnKey Turbo VPS is Intel’s® E5 Deca-Core technology, which increases speeds up to ten times that of a traditional, Quad-Core nodes.


These drives offer one hundred thousand IOPS (input/output per second) per drive. There are multiple SSD disks and multiple Deca-Core CPU’s in each node, configured in RAID-10, using high-performance RAID cards with significant on-board caching capabilities. This is the most innovative, highest-performing node configuration on the market, and a ground-breaking alternative to the other cloud Virtual Server and VPS options out there.


The TurnKey Turbo VPS line is a top-of-the-line hosting solution for webmasters, businesses, and individuals, alike. These cloud server virtual machines (VPS’s) are ideal for sites and applications that transfer large amounts of information, like high-traffic blogs and expansive databases, and for those seeking the perfect balance of value, performance, and dependability.



All TURNKEY TURBO Cloud Server VPS's include the following:


Xen - No over-selling, all guaranteed resources!

Linux or Windows (and custom OS's such as VMWare, Solaris, and more!)

50+ Pre-ready Linux images to choose from

50+ CD-ROM ISO CD discs to install custom operating systems

Guaranteed RAM - No burst, no over-sold servers, fully-allocated RAM!

RAID-10 ultra-fast SSD storage across SAS 3.0 12 Gbps direct attached storage HDD backplane

Tier-1 national backbone connections via BGP4 redundant Juniper powered core network

Automated Weekly Backups (Upgrades to Daily Backups, and R1Soft Continous Data Protection Available)

TurnKey VPS administration panel access (web-based)

Automated reboots

Automated OS reloads

KVM/console access to all VPS's included free!

Licensed installed VPS image versions of Windows Server 2012 and 2008 available  

Bring your own license versions for Server 2012 and 2008, and Windows XP, Windows 7, and Windows 8

Control panels available: cPanel, Plesk, DirectAdmin, & Webmin

1 IP (IPv4) address included

*IPv6 /64 Address Block Included*

Free SmarterTools bundle, an $800 value with Windows VPS packages

100% network uptime guarantee

24x7 toll-free phone, live chat, and help desk support

30-day money-back guarantee

NO term contract (month to month)

NO setup fees

Free data migration from your old host to our servers
 

*FREE IPv6 Addresses* : We automatically include native IPv6 addressing, along with the more popular IPv4 Address(es) already included on your account. This means your applications and web sites will be ultra fast and directly reachable to anyone on the Internet using both the traditional IPv4 addresses as well as the new expansion into the IPv6 Addressed Internet. You don't need to do anything different, we simply make your hosting future proof here at TurnKey - and you are IPv6 enabled when you host with us!


*Order and setup is INSTANT! Choose from these terrific packages: *


*2 CPU Cloud Server*
-------------------------------------


Linux or Windows

*2 GB RAM guaranteed*

*20 GB RAID-10 SSD Storage space*

Gigabit port included

*UnMetered GigE Bandwidth*

*2 Cpus* 4x 2.0 GHz CPU

IPv4: 1 dedicated IP

IPv6: /64 Subnet dedicated


*Now $7.99/month* with coupon (was $39.99/mo) | *ORDER NOW*


*6 CPU Cloud Server*
-------------------------------------


Linux or Windows

*4 GB RAM guaranteed*

*30 GB RAID-10 SSD Storage space*

Gigabit port included

*UnMetered GigE Bandwidth*

*6 Cpus* 4x 2.0 GHz CPU

IPv4: 1 dedicated IP

IPv6: /64 Subnet dedicated


*Now $17.99/month* with coupon (was $89.99/mo) | *ORDER NOW*



*10 CPU Cloud Server*
-------------------------------------


Linux or Windows

*8 GB RAM guaranteed*

*40 GB RAID-10 SSD Storage space*

Gigabit port included

*UnMetered GigE Bandwidth*

*10 Cpus* 4x 2.0 GHz CPU

IPv4: 1 dedicated IP

IPv6: /64 Subnet dedicated


*Now $27.99/month* with coupon (was $139.99/mo) | *ORDER NOW*


_*OPTIONAL UPGRADES ON ALL PLANS:*_
*
*
*
*

*
** $5/mo per additional 10 GB of SSD Storage space*
*
** $2.50/mo per additional 1 GB of RAM*
*
** Fully Managed Service starting at $29/mo*
*
** Additional IP's at time of order, $3/mo extra each*
*
*

Pre-Ready operating system images (in x32 and x64 options):


Centos 4.x, 5.x, 6.x, 7.x

Debian 4.x, 5.x, 6.x, 7.x

Fedora Core versions 10 through 20

Ubuntu 12.x, 13.x, 14.x

Gentoo 2012, 2013

Slackware 13.x, 14.x

Windows Server 2008 R2 (Web and Standard Edition)

Windows Server 2008 (Web and Standard Edition)

Windows Server 2012 (Standard Edition)

Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard w/Plesk 10.3

CentOS x32 & x64—with Gnome

CentOS x32 & x64—with XFCE

CentOS x32 & x64—with Virtualmin

Windows Server 2012 Standard

Windows Server 2008 R2 (all versions)

Windows Server 2008 (all versions)

CentOS DESKTOP (xWindows Gnome, or KDE)

CentOS wtih cPanel

CentOS with cPanel DNS only

CentOS with Nagios

CentOS with Cacti

CentOS with Webmin

CentOS with Plesk

CentOS with DirectAdmin

much much more!



Note: Microsoft licenses are included ONLY on the Windows pre-ready OS templates listed above; you must provide your own OEM license (Windows 7 or 8, for example) if you choose to install an operating system from the VNC console using an ISO disc image.



Offers above are priced monthly - there are no contract or term obligations required unless otherwise specified on the product page. Take advantage of an additional 10% off for annual subscriptions on most products, see individual product pages for specific offer details and limitations.


All discounts are for LIFE, as long as you keep the product active, paid, and the account in good standing your discount will apply for the life of the product you order!


*To our loyal current clients: We love you!* We do not like it when companies treat new customers with discount offers better than their loyal existing customers too! We have great news for you, purchase any new Special Offer deal today and we will add on '1' free month of service to the new product for every year you have been a customer! Please be aware, you can not cancel or transfer from an existing TurnKey service at these Special Offer discount rates - but you can order a new service on these discount promotions and enjoy extra free months of service as a bonus for your continued loyalty!


_* Coupons are limited to 1 per client, new orders only, and may not be combined with other coupons or special offers. Cannot be used to transfer from existing TurnKey Internet service.  Please visit the TurnKey Internet website linked above for specific limitations and regulations for this offer. _


Additional costs for certain control panels, add-ons, features, or operating systems may apply - please see order links above and shopping cart for options.


Very limited quantities, please see our web page for details and availability - we may modify, add-to or end this this promotional offer at any time


*Stuck In A Contract or Want To Migrate From Your Current Provider? Looking to upgrade or move from an existing provider? We've got you covered with additional bonuses & assistance to make the transition easy:*


Transfer AND CONTRACT BUYOUT Special: Transfer from another provider by the end of this month and receive:

FREE Month of Service

FREE Migration Assistance

FREE Contract Buyout

FREE Double Bandwidth Bonus or BW Upgrade


Read full details of the Hosting Contract Buyout at https://turnkeyinternet.net/policies/#buyout - or Contact your account executive for full details.



*TURNKEY INTERNET’S DATA CENTER NOW HAS A ZERO CARBON FOOTPRINT!*


At TurnKey Internet, we pride ourselves on our commitment to sustainability and the environment. TurnKey Internet's Energy Star Certified New York Green datacenter uses 100% renewable energy and officially reached the elite status of a ZERO CARBON FOOTPRINT. Using a dedicated on-site solar power generation plant, coupled with Hydro Electric power grid all energy used on our hosting services and colocation services are 100% renewable. Our facility uses Smart Aisle Cooling and Cold Containment Pod technology to make our datacenter the most energy efficient of its size anywhere!  For more information, read our *Green Initiative* page.



*About TurnKey Internet:*


All servers are hosted in our company-owned and operated, ENERGY STAR certified,  green data center in New York’s Tech Valley Region. Alternative technologies such as *on-site solar power generation*, cold containment pods, hydroelectricity, and SmartAisle cooling have eliminated our carbon footprint entirely, and made us the best of the best for energy efficiency nation-wide.


Since 1999, TurnKey Internet has built a reputation of outstanding personalized service, reliability, and value.  TurnKey is dedicated to success every step of the way.  TurnKey maintains an A+ rating from the Better Business Bureau, is SSAE 16 Type 2 certified, ENERGY STAR certified, and the winner of the 2012 Excellence in Small Business Award from the U.S. Small Business Administration. We are experts in the cloud hosting and data center space, and are here to support you for any and all of your hosting needs.


Don't just take our word for it - view these Verified Client Testimonials and our 5-star, perfect rating from Shopper Approved.


*FAQ:*


*Which payment methods do you accept?*
All major credit cards including VISA, MasterCard, American Express, Discover, VISA/MC debit cards. We also accept PayPal, PayPal e-Check and Moneybookers.


*Is there a speed test download file?*
Yes! Speed Tests


*How soon will my account be ready?*
Standard web hosting, SEO hosting, Reseller packages, Virtual Servers and Cloud Servers are provisioned instantly to be live and accessible within minutes! Dedicated servers, custom orders, and colocation services are typically ready same business day. All new orders are subject to approval by our billing department and may require additional details to process your order such as photo identification verifying the billing address with payment method.


*Are there any content restrictions?*
No bulk email services, no proxies, no warez/linking. Legal adult content permitted on dedicated servers only. Please see our Terms of Service  for complete details.


*How are your prices so low?*
While it may seem incredible to offer these amazing prices and discounts, the reality is that in the data center and cloud hosting business, electricity is the largest expense. With our new on-site solar power system, we produce our own energy. The energy we use in excess of that comes from clean, renewable, hydro-electric power, sourced from Niagara Falls, New York, at a substantially reduced cost for power compared to traditional data centers. Our other green technology investments, such as Smart Aisle precision cooling and cold containment systems, provide an additional 33% efficiency over traditional data centers, further reducing our electricity utilization. This all adds up to entirely renewable electricity, and a zero carbon footprint, as evidenced by our EPA ENERGY STAR certification. Ultimately, this adds up to a lower cost of providing our reliable service.  Lastly, we own and operate our own facility, servers, routers, and network connections.  We are not resellers or wholesalers, so we do not have the higher operating costs of renting servers and equipment. This allows us to pass down the savings to our customers.


*Where are the servers located?*
These specials are available in our ENERGY STAR certified, GREEN data center, in New York’s Tech Valley Region.


*Do you have a money back guarantee?*
Yes. A 30-day, no-questions-asked, money-back guarantee is available to all new customers.


*Why host with TurnKey Internet?*
TurnKey Internet provides superior hosting performance at affordable prices, backed with bullet-proof reliability and a 100% network up-time guarantee.  We offer the latest in technology, including green, renewable power produced on-site at our data center. Fully-managed services allow you peace of mind with off-site backups, firewall setup, and 24/7 system administration support.  TurnKey Internet is a member of the Better Business Bureau of New York, with the highest possible rating of *A+*.


*CONTACT US:*
Live Chat: Live Sales Chat
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.turnkeyinternet.net
Facebook: Turnkey Internet
Twitter: @TurnKeyInternet


----------

